# Epoxy on axe heads?



## ScottinAK (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone know when manufacturers started using epoxy to fasten axe heads instead of 2 wedges? I know Norland used it alot. I found an old wetterlings marked saw that was epoxied. I don't know if that was factory doing or previous owner. I'm really just trying to date the head.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 30, 2015)

Ask on bladeforums in the Axe forum. They could tell you.


----------

